# Need help with this bid



## Jean4 (Oct 11, 2010)

We are putting numbers together for an older adult community snow removal bid and need help! It has 185 homes plus a clubhouse. The homes are close together with not much room to dump the snow. Their are no sidewalks. We are responsible for removing snow from two car driveways, 40 ft of linear driveway and small walkway to front door and the street. We will not be putting and salt or sand down. Please help with this bid. We have two trucks with blades and tractor with blade and blower. Thanks for your help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Not that people here won't give you advice, but a little background information on yourself would help.
Seems like a big job and considering this is your first post, I'll guarantee you are going to get the "fifth degree."


----------



## Jean4 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sure, I just found this website. We have been doing snow removal for 3 years and have only done individual homeowners. We want to give a fair price for this job and was wanting recommendations. We already have the insurance and plows but have not completed a job this large before. Thank you.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

$35,625. For a seasonal price.


----------



## Jean4 (Oct 11, 2010)

We are wanting to do a per push bid, 1"-3", 4"-6", and 7"+ Thanks for your help!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

You still have not provided much information. Have you noticed there are no other responses? 
How can anyone offer advice without knowing the area, annual snowfall, type of snow, maybe a picture of the place, equipment you will be using, etc. etc.

Not trying to give you a hard time, but I'll give you a good example:
I'm from the midwest, average 60" give or take of snow. Plow about 16 total time & salt 25 times.
Now, I have about 100 units in a tight configuration plus club house and private road.
Can you tell me what to bid? 
I'm plowing the road with our Ford L8000 11ft. blade plus 9 ft. side wing. Road takes all of 10 min. (really its a big loop and I can do it in one pass each way regardless of the amount of snow)
Then, in comes one of my guys with our TV145 with 98" blower and he hits the drives, this takes us a total of hour maybe hour and half. Following us I have shovelers, three man crew for a total of three hours, thats under 10 to shovel the place. 
To help you out: it's made up of two families, 4 family & 8 families.
There: now that you have the hours on one of my places, feel free to come up with a price!
What you are missing is that not many companies run wing plows and few if any (neige might be next) have the pxpl snowblower. 
6" of wet heavy snow in a big open lot and you'll see why a 9 ft. plow with wings is no comparison to a wheel loader with 12 ft. pusher.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Jean4;1086314 said:


> We are putting numbers together for an older adult community snow removal bid and need help! It has 185 homes plus a clubhouse. The homes are close together with not much room to dump the snow. Their are no sidewalks. We are responsible for removing snow from two car driveways, 40 ft of linear driveway and small walkway to front door and the street. We will not be putting and salt or sand down. Please help with this bid. We have two trucks with blades and tractor with blade and blower. Thanks for your help, it is greatly appreciated!


could this be anymore vague?

I would estimate around 10-12 truck hours to get that done with 4 inches....I would put 4 trucks on the premises, and try to get out of there in 2.5 hours...but this is with pulling all the snow out into the street, and then pushing the street into a pile at the end of each street, basing it off a local HOA around here. But without a satellite image of the place, and your lack of scope, I really can't make up my mind. And it looks as if you need several shovelors to bust out the small walk you have to shovel...

But what do i know?...I don't plow any drives, but would assume that if there all bunched up like that you would be able to bust out many of them quickly.

Get some better specs up, and maybe a satellite image or link to one so we can look at it somewhat, and from there it looks like a number would be very easy to come up with here.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a similar location with 110 homes and full sidewalks. We have to take the snow to a single pile in the parking lot of the club house. I don't know your prices but I can ballpark on times.

You will have 4-6 labor hours. Someone has to shovel the front doors and in front of the garage doors to facilitate back dragging.

If you don't use any skids, you will most likely have 6-8 billable hours for the trucks. I can't really see you having anymore hours than that considering you can just push the snow to the curbs. We have a few more hours than that but we have to take the snow about an 1/8 mile to stack it.


----------



## Jean4 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help. So do you bill hourly, or just an average to give you an estimate. Do you charge per push? Your hours sound about right, what would be a fair estimate on that?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

This account is hourly for me. I don't have any per push contracts so I can only guess with pricing. When we plow it, we are anywhere between $140 and $2,000 depending on how much snow we get and what equipment we need to push it.

I would say that you should be around $650 on your 1-3" price but like I said before, only you know what you need to charge to be profitable. That price doesn't include any salt either.

Is there anyway that you can put a google map image up?


----------

